# Kitchen And Bathroom Faucets



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the DH is on a roll everyone! he got this done a few days ago but the photographer has been busy.








I lllooovvveee my new faucets! the bathroom one was posted recently on forum by someone who said they got it at Walmart....zoom....off to Walmart I went and got the last one. Hmmm......must be other Outbackers here too who saw the post. Ha!ha( but then we do have 3 Walmarts to choose from so chances were good I'd find one!)















Look! a sprayer too!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice and worthwhile upgrade from the OEM stuff!
Map Guy


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Very Nice!









You mentioned Walmart - can you tell me what brand or was there a model number I should look for? the hot water handle on our OEM faucet just broke off so would like to replace with something similar to yours if you have any more product info.

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks Great Tawnya!







Yeah that was huntr70 who replaced his bathroom faucet. I really like the sprayer in the kitchen very nice.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice!

DH did our kitchen one last year. With sprayer!









I think he'd be quite upset if I started lobbying for the bathroom one.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks great!









Now I want ours replaced too









Oh honey!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn, Dawn,Dawn....you're not doing it right! move over...ahem, ahem....
ohhhhhh Hooonnnneeeyyyyy





















you big strong handsome man you


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walmart doesn't carry much for faucets, I knew as soon as I saw it it was the one Hunter70 got. (PS) THANK YOU HUNTER 70 FOR YOUR POST WITH PIX!) You won't have trouble spotting it if they carry it. (or you may be able to go online). I don't have the pkging but the reciept says SN BATH FCT 003916610229 and it was $39.93. Good luck! 
We got the kitchen one at Lowe's.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks, that is another upgrade that is well worth the money. I hate those small faucets in the bathroom. I love this web site but my wallet is not doing so well. HaHaHa.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

wow.....I have major faucet envy









Nice job Rick!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's a Peerless Faucet...

I installed ours this evening, dh was impressed...Thanks for the tip, it looks great!

Our Walmart had 6 of them.  When I got to the checkout, I looked closer and noticed that it had a couple of scrapes, so had to go back and choose another one. You guys must have gotten lucky the first time.

I had to file the counter top holes a wee bit larger...especially the one on the right, so it would drop in and be flush with the counter.

Will test it tomorrow...hopefully I won't blow out any electronics this time


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Add another one to my long list of mods







Looks great Tawnya


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks great! Now I am sitting here wondering what our bathroom faucet looks like.

Well now I know what they look like...and now I want the new prettier ones. This would be much cheaper then then 57,000.00 FW that dh saw yesterday and fell in love with....and yes it is some other brand...can not remember which one though....after three hours I went into camper brain over load and they all began to look the same.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Decided to sanitiize the fresh water tank today and test the new bathroom faucet at the same time.

I turned on the water pump and heard the sound of water in the bathroom...uh oh!








DH came to the rescue and tightened the fittings under the sink...works like a charm now









Love this mod!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

That looks really nice. Another addition to my mod list. I'm getting like chbcso, the wallet screams every time I log onto Outbackers

Great Mod
Dave


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks to all who shared advice about this mod. We knew just what to get from Walmart. I love it.

Julie


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Great Mod.. we have not even been out in our camper yet and are putting money into it.. geez. maybe I will let the faucets got till next year, I am waiting for dh to get the closet shelves in right now.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Brenda...what kind of shelves is he putting in???


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your Mod. I was looking to replace bathroom faucet I hated the factory unit. Went to walmart here in Sarasota saturday got the same faucet and installed it yesterday. I also had to file holes to make it fit in my 04 26rs.

Thanks again for information 
Ken


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I looked for these on Saturday at the Walmart in St. Augustine...they only had one bathroom faucet and I could not tell if a part was missing from it...the box was open...and I always hate to buy stuff when the box is open...

Anyway at the top of the faucet there was a tiny circular hole ....like may where one of those stopper rod things go...I have looked at your pics and can not tell if the hole is there or not or if there is one of those stopper type rods on it.

Doxie can you post a pic of the faucet from directly above it?

I have about 5 more walmarts I can check.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> ......I have about 5 more walmarts I can check.


How about just ordering online?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> I looked for these on Saturday at the Walmart in St. Augustine...they only had one bathroom faucet and I could not tell if a part was missing from it...the box was open...and I always hate to buy stuff when the box is open...
> 
> Anyway at the top of the faucet there was a tiny circular hole ....like may where one of those stopper rod things go...I have looked at your pics and can not tell if the hole is there or not or if there is one of those stopper type rods on it.
> 
> ...


hi CG!we are in Missoula, MT until tomorrow.Let me know via pm if you still want the pic or if you will order one online!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I looked for these on Saturday at the Walmart in St. Augustine...they only had one bathroom faucet and I could not tell if a part was missing from it...the box was open...and I always hate to buy stuff when the box is open...
> 
> Anyway at the top of the faucet there was a tiny circular hole ....like may where one of those stopper rod things go...I have looked at your pics and can not tell if the hole is there or not or if there is one of those stopper type rods on it.
> 
> ...


hi CG!we are in Missoula, MT until tomorrow.Let me know via pm if you still want the pic or if you will order one online!
[/quote]
The one I got from Walmart does NOT have a hole in the top.

Steve


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Can I assume from this that the kitchen fixtures are standard residential fixtures and not some special rv types? DW wants a kitchen faucet with a built in sprayer. I have been so busy with other things that I have not had time to even look to see what kind of faucet is actually there.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I looked for these on Saturday at the Walmart in St. Augustine...they only had one bathroom faucet and I could not tell if a part was missing from it...the box was open...and I always hate to buy stuff when the box is open...
> 
> Anyway at the top of the faucet there was a tiny circular hole ....like may where one of those stopper rod things go...I have looked at your pics and can not tell if the hole is there or not or if there is one of those stopper type rods on it.
> 
> ...


hi CG!we are in Missoula, MT until tomorrow.Let me know via pm if you still want the pic or if you will order one online!
[/quote]

I had not even thought of that...I will check the on line store and get back to you. d


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Anyway at the top of the faucet there was a tiny circular hole ....like may where one of those stopper rod things go...I have looked at your pics and can not tell if the hole is there or not or if there is one of those stopper type rods on it.


CG You are right ...The hole is for the stopper rod... My Faucet ( Peerless $ 39.39 Walmart ) came with the complete stopper assembly that includes a new sink tail pipe. However the sink in the camper and the sink in a home are a complety different setup..... It could be setup to have a sink stopper on a rod but not with the sink drain pipe that came with it. You also have to drill a small hole under the new faucet through sink top for the rod to go through if you want a stopper assembly installed. I did not install stopper just stayed with what I had . Maybe down the road will change that too.

Ken


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Five Outbackers said:


> Anyway at the top of the faucet there was a tiny circular hole ....like may where one of those stopper rod things go...I have looked at your pics and can not tell if the hole is there or not or if there is one of those stopper type rods on it.


CG You are right ...The hole is for the stopper rod... My Faucet ( Peerless $ 39.39 Walmart ) came with the complete stopper assembly that includes a new sink tail pipe. However the sink in the camper and the sink in a home are a complety different setup..... It could be setup to have a sink stopper on a rod but not with the sink drain pipe that came with it. You also have to drill a small hole under the new faucet through sink top for the rod to go through if you want a stopper assembly installed. I did not install stopper just stayed with what I had . Maybe down the road will change that too.

Ken
[/quote]

Thanks Ken! I did look on line at Walmart and they do not seem to have faucets on line. The one I looked at in the store had been opened...and not rod or stopper in the box...I do not think it looked exactly like Doxie Doglovers though. I never noticed till she posted but my kitchen faucet and bathroom sink faucets are made from different material.... my kitchen faucet looks more like the material in her new faucets and my bathroom faucet looks just like her old one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> Anyway at the top of the faucet there was a tiny circular hole ....like may where one of those stopper rod things go...I have looked at your pics and can not tell if the hole is there or not or if there is one of those stopper type rods on it.


CG You are right ...The hole is for the stopper rod... My Faucet ( Peerless $ 39.39 Walmart ) came with the complete stopper assembly that includes a new sink tail pipe. However the sink in the camper and the sink in a home are a complety different setup..... It could be setup to have a sink stopper on a rod but not with the sink drain pipe that came with it. You also have to drill a small hole under the new faucet through sink top for the rod to go through if you want a stopper assembly installed. I did not install stopper just stayed with what I had . Maybe down the road will change that too.

Ken
[/quote]

Thanks Ken! I did look on line at Walmart and they do not seem to have faucets on line. The one I looked at in the store had been opened...and not rod or stopper in the box...I do not think it looked exactly like Doxie Doglovers though. I never noticed till she posted but my kitchen faucet and bathroom sink faucets are made from different material.... my kitchen faucet looks more like the material in her new faucets and my bathroom faucet looks just like her old one.
[/quote]
CG, if you can't find one, I'd be happy to look here and mail to you.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

countrygirl, we are putting wire shelves in the clothes closet, it provides so much more space than hanging, we got the wire shelves from lowes, we did it in our last 2 rvs,, I wont have one with out the shelves.


----------

